# Evening Deliveries



## Mpb (Jan 30, 2017)

anyone else in Philly notice how rude and miserable the warehouse workers are? I dread going to pick up, it is usually a 45 minute ordeal, lines that look like the Russian bread lines to pick up because they are so slow, they do not come out to check you in until the last minute, they are rude, Most nights I can't wait to get out of there, then the routes are 60,80 miles in total no where near the warehouse. Some nights they want ID, other nights they are checking cars to make sure you do not have a passenger, last week they were checking to make sure everyone had vests, a few drivers did not, held up pickup only to find out they were out of vests. They seem to enjoy busting your ba***.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Mpb said:


> anyone else in Philly notice how rude and miserable the warehouse workers are?


That's been my experience with *everyone *in Philadelphia (I lived and worked there in the 90s.)


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Mpb said:


> anyone else in Philly notice how rude and miserable the warehouse workers are? I dread going to pick up, it is usually a 45 minute ordeal, lines that look like the Russian bread lines to pick up because they are so slow, they do not come out to check you in until the last minute, they are rude, Most nights I can't wait to get out of there, then the routes are 60,80 miles in total no where near the warehouse. Some nights they want ID, other nights they are checking cars to make sure you do not have a passenger, last week they were checking to make sure everyone had vests, a few drivers did not, held up pickup only to find out they were out of vests. They seem to enjoy busting your ba***.


Same here in my area very rude! I think they work to much that s why they have that attitude!


----------



## Caliblk22 (Dec 25, 2016)

Aww sorry to hear that. In riverside ca. Everyone pretty chill and nice. They're pretty lenient for Amazon . They worker play music every now n then but I will say U always see the same people. Not to many new people. When there are lines, it not for to long

Does anyone know DlA near El Monte and how those are


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Warehouse in El Monte is not opened yet. The one in Chino is opening next month.... Supposedly. Got a survey about transferring to DLA7 or DLA9.


----------

